# Video products coming from Canon in 2021 [CR2]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 1, 2021)

> I have been told that Canon still has plans to release a slew of new video products in 2021. These cameras sell in lower numbers than consumer cameras, so production may not suffer from the same volume issues in the supply chain.
> New specifications for the cameras below have been hard to come by, as most of these cameras have had their launch delayed. There may not be the usual rumor cycle this year.
> *Canon XF505*
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## AndyN (Mar 1, 2021)

> 4:2:0 8bit internally onto SD cards up to 4K60 & 1080/12



I think Canon won't let this one fly. If a R6 can have 10 bit, so can one of their "Cinema" cameras.


----------



## definedphotography (Mar 1, 2021)

Could be interested in the XF camera. My XF100 is getting a little long in the tooth.


----------



## robotfist (Mar 1, 2021)

Still waiting for an RF mount full frame cinema camera. I hope the C90 is that camera. I don't care about 8K at all. I care more about dynamic range and light sensitivity.

It would also be nice if Canon would develop an S-Cinetone type of color profile to fill in the gap when you don't want to record in log. I must say, Sony's S-Cinetone is a fantastic profile and it really has a lot of uses. It requires virtually no grading at all and makes quick turn around jobs so much easier. It’s also easy to match different cameras now. Sony has come a long way with their color science. I feel like Canon has always had good color science, but they really need to update their picture profiles like Sony did, and bring them into the modern age.


----------



## padam (Mar 1, 2021)

AndyN said:


> I think Canon won't let this one fly. If a R6 can have 10 bit, so can one of their "Cinema" cameras.


Same old same old regarding C200 versus C300 Mark III
In that case not enough reasons to go for the C70.

The R6 does have 10-bit, but:
-not the same codec as their Cinema cameras (the Digic X is different to the dual Digic DV 6 which was in the C200 so probably in the C50 as well)
-no ND filters
-30-minute internal recording limit
-no dual recording
-overheating
-high amounts of rolling shutter in 4k30p mode
-no Canon Log 2 or Canon Log 3

So there are plenty of features missing compared to a supposedly 8-bit only C50.


----------



## KrisK (Mar 2, 2021)

I miss my XC10 -- the lack of DP made it unworkable for my (then) needs, low-light wasn't so hot, and it had a weird ghosting on fast-moving objects. It also had some odd constraints when using CLog, and IIRC didn't offer auto ISO.

Hopefully the XC20 can rectify these issues.


----------



## mb66energy (Mar 2, 2021)

The camera design on the image looks nice: Lots of control but not too many controls, good "camera foot" to mount it in a good position on a tripod. Would likely a good companion to my RF 35 as a "universal camera".


----------



## Dearl4 (Mar 2, 2021)

mb66energy said:


> The camera design on the image looks nice: Lots of control but not too many controls, good "camera foot" to mount it in a good position on a tripod. Would likely a good companion to my RF 35 as a "universal camera".


If the C50 design were to take that form factor, I would be all over it.


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Mar 2, 2021)

I do not believe XC20 will have a CFExpress slot or RAW recording unless Canon increases the price a lot. 
XF-505 with CFExpress and internal RAW would not surprise me at all.


----------



## PowerMike G5 (Mar 2, 2021)

robotfist said:


> Still waiting for an RF mount full frame cinema camera. I hope the C90 is that camera. I don't care about 8K at all. I care more about dynamic range and light sensitivity.
> 
> It would also be nice if Canon would develop an S-Cinetone type of color profile to fill in the gap when you don't want to record in log. I must say, Sony's S-Cinetone is a fantastic profile and it really has a lot of uses. It requires virtually no grading at all and makes quick turn around jobs so much easier. It’s also easy to match different cameras now. Sony has come a long way with their color science. I feel like Canon has always had good color science, but they really need to update their picture profiles like Sony did, and bring them into the modern age.


That's what they have WDR profile for. For when you want a look straight from camera that doesn't involve using any of the Clog modes, yet better maximizes the DR and highlight rolloff than the normal gamma.


----------

